# Straight shaft edgers vs. Curved shaft edgers



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

What do you guys think, any differences I left out?

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn25IZ4ixDo[/media]


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

How about wear and service life? I would think the curved shaft would have more resistance on the flexible shaft inside the tube as well as on the motor and parts in the head due to friction.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have both - I prefer the offset of the curved shaft.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> I have both - I prefer the offset of the curved shaft.


I have a McClane edger and like it a lot. For $40 can't think I could beat it with an attachment piece. Do need a landscape blade though big time.


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> How about wear and service life? I would think the curved shaft would have more resistance on the flexible shaft inside the tube as well as on the motor and parts in the head due to friction.


Sorry for the late reply, I never turned on email updates for replies.

That is an area I wouldn't be able to answer or comment on, but it is a great point! Unfortunately I haven't used either enough to wear through and figure which lasts longer!


----------



## CopperCreekCuts (Aug 2, 2018)

Trippel24 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I have both - I prefer the offset of the curved shaft.
> ...


Oh gosh, $40 is a steal! And I have kept edger blades on so long they started looking like washers!


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

CopperCreekCuts said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


And it started first pull with almost a full blade. Changed the oil just for precautionary purposes, but still haven't done any other maintenance except change the blade after a full season year and a half of use.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Generally, I like straight shaft edgers, but for the extra added cost, I've owned curved/semi-curved edgers nearly all my life. Got a fantastic deal on a straight shaft about 10 years ago, and if they were the same price retail, I'd buy a straight shaft.

Even the difference in "attachments" is like $40 on the commercial side (Echo, etc.)

But I can tell in my hands, the difference between solid shaft and cable driven shafts on lawn equipment. I think I'd rather pay the difference for a solid shaft vs cable driven.


----------

